# Dow Lake



## ieatwildlife

Fished Dow lake Sunday. Water looked good. Stained but not bad. Managed 7 dink crappie 4 trout and 2 channel cats. Trout and crappie all came on tube jigs surprisingly. Didn't hit the minnows fishied at same depth. Small male are moving up. Big sows will be here shortly! I know they were out deeper and tried but they wouldn't cooperate yet. Its coming!


----------



## Certified106

Thanks for the lake report. I love Coming here and reading about everything I can't catch 

We're you trolling for the trout?


----------



## Juikar

I'm curious how large your cats were. I've only managed to catch tiny ones from Dow.


----------



## boostedtrex

I've found that Dow lake is very hard to catch fish unless u got a boat. Only fish I've got are gills and rock bass by dam I have fish all over with everything and nothing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ieatwildlife

Cats where small. 12-14 inches. No i wasn't trolling i was bank fishing. Tubes under a bobber and minnows. Cats hit the minnows trout and crappie on tubes.


----------



## Juikar

I'm shore bound too, boostedtrex. And I definitely blame my small catches on being boatless. But my inexperience probably contributes too. I did manage to catch a few nice trout a week or two back on red worms under a bobber. But mostly, it's baby catfish and sunfish for me.

ieatwildlife, tubes eh? I'll give that a try. Maybe I'll finally catch my first crappie. Thanks.


----------



## Certified106

Ok, showing my complete newbiness what exactly do you mean by tubes under a bobber? Are we talking like a crappy type setup with plastics under a bobber?


----------



## hotbrass

Thanks for the reports! I work with Certified just down from the dam and am looking forward to hitting Dow before too long. I believe they are referring to crappie tubes fished under a bobber. I've had decent luck with that setup in the river.


----------



## ieatwildlife

Yeah its crappie tubes. I fish a 1/32 oz head and a red and white tube. The trout were right on the bank. less than 2 feet of water. Crappie where on points out alittle farther but at same depth. Big sows might be deeper.


----------



## Sampy67

I'll tell ya the crappie spawn is usually on by the middle of May. Keep moving on structure 2-4 fow jig tipped with miny under float bobber. Long pole and fish vertically. Brushier the better! Yes your get hung up some, but the more ya do it your get the feel. Best of all your killem! I love fishing Hoover anymore! Slabs and lots of them north part of lake (brushy).


----------



## gamblerman

We took the boat today and got 4 trouts, lost 6 more. There's a sign at the ramp warning boaters to stay back from the dam 150 ft due to construction.
We didn't see any work on the lake side of the dam but heard equipment below. I think they have the parking area blocked off so be careful. m


----------



## Juikar

gamblerman is right - the dam side parking lot has been closed for a while now. Lots of trees being cut down. So, I went to the park side yesterday. Bank fished from 12-3pm. Caught 11 bluegill/shellcrackers, 1 small largemouth, and 2 trout using 2-week old red worms under a bobber. Switched to a black and green rooster tail and a big fish immediately slammed it and snapped my 4lb line. Tied on a black and yellow rooster tail and caught the biggest of the three trout. Dinner in the cooler, I called it a day.


----------



## RiverWader

What is the water clarity like?


----------



## Juikar

Not really comfortable being the authority on water clarity, but I guess I'd say it was muddy but not cloudy. Maybe 1 foot of clear-ish visibility. If that makes any sense...


----------



## Certified106

Wow those are some nice trout! Great job


----------

